# Youtube: Copyright-Strike gegen PewDiePie akzeptiert - Gefahr für den Kanal



## Darkmoon76 (15. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube: Copyright-Strike gegen PewDiePie akzeptiert - Gefahr für den Kanal* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Youtube: Copyright-Strike gegen PewDiePie akzeptiert - Gefahr für den Kanal*


----------



## nigra (15. September 2017)

Ist schon eine richtig miese Aktion seitens der Entwickler. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es deren eigenen Richtlinien widerspricht. Dass sie zudem noch versucht haben weitere Entwickler zu dieser Aktion zu bewegen, damit er die 3 Strikes voll bekommt, finde ich schon sehr verachtenswert.. Bei mir ist der Entwicker jedenfalls unten durch.


----------



## Worrel (15. September 2017)

> Dennoch scheinen die Urheber des eigentlichen Contents die Oberhand zu haben und können Videos, die ihnen nicht gefallen, einfach löschen lassen.


dh: wenn ich einen kritischen Kanal erstellen will, erstelle ich am Besten direkt schon mal mehrere ... ?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. September 2017)

Ich würde ein Let's Play ja eher als Berichterstattung über ein Spiel sehen. Wie ist das bei Zeitschriften wie PCGames: darf denen untersagt werden, Bildmaterial von bestimmten Spielen zu verwenden?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. September 2017)

Vom Gesetz her wird Campo Santo auf der ganzen Welt Recht bekommen. Alles andere wäre für das Urheberrecht eine Katastrophe. Als schaffender Mensch käme ich mir dann nämlich ziemlich verarscht vor. Alle, die Videos auf Youtube (oder sonst wo) öffentlich zur Verfügung stellen, deren Inhalt z.B. in Lets Plays davon leben, dass mein Spiel gespielt wird, wissen das sie das nur dürfen, weil ich es dulde. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, bzw. wir alle wissen, worum es geht: Geld. 

Dieser Handel, der durch "Fair Use" praktisch besiegelt ist, wird aber nicht im Sinne von fair reglementiert. Und das wird es auch nie, denn die Rechte werden immer beim Urheber bleiben. Zu meinen, es würde eine Grauzone sein oder zu glauben, dass die Rechte am Video in Teilen an den Macher des Videos übergehen, weil es ebenfalls seine Person oder Idee zum Inhalt hat, wird nicht funktionieren.

Es wird nicht funktionieren, weil keine Person so interessant ist (auch nicht mit 57 Millionen Youtube-Abonnenten), dass man ihm dabei zusehen möchte, dass er mir in einem Video erzählt, wie toll oder schlecht das Spiel ist, ohne etwas vom Spiel zu zeigen. Ohne das Spiel verkommt jedes Lets Play zu einem Haufen nichts.

Ich gehe schließlich auch nicht in's Kino und veröffentliche den ganzen Film in Video-Häppchen und verkaufe das als Berichterstattung mit Fazit als Lets Cine. Damit dürfte die Rechtefrage geklärt sein und so wird das auch heute entschieden. 

Alle wissen das seit Jahren und auch, dass im schlimmsten Fall, wie jetzt hier, der Urheber des Spiels auf seine Rechte pochen und damit Druck ausüben kann. Finanziellen Druck. Das ist Campo Santos Recht. Denn die Plattform Youtube, die sich der Lets Player dafür ausgesucht hat, "seine Werke" zu veröffentlichen, ist auch nicht seine und besitzt ebenfalls keine Rechte am Video. Youtube darf daher kommerziell dann auch nicht mit dem Video handeln, sprich Werbeanzeigen schalten. 

Ich will nicht über Campo Santos urteilen, warum sie mit diesen harten Bandagen kämpfen, aber so funktioniert Marktwirtschaft.  Und PewDiePie? Wäre er ein Affe, könnte er sich von der PETA vertreten lassen. Sogar recht erfolgreich. Fragt mal David Slater.


----------



## asdwin248 (16. September 2017)

IHR postet hier immer mehr werbung für den typen ... bekommt ihr  was dafür ???


----------



## Schalkmund (16. September 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Vom Gesetz her wird Campo Santo auf der ganzen Welt Recht bekommen. Alles andere wäre für das Urheberrecht eine Katastrophe. Als schaffender Mensch käme ich mir dann nämlich ziemlich verarscht vor. Alle, die Videos auf Youtube (oder sonst wo) öffentlich zur Verfügung stellen, deren Inhalt z.B. in Lets Plays davon leben, dass mein Spiel gespielt wird, wissen das sie das nur dürfen, weil ich es dulde. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, bzw. wir alle wissen, worum es geht: Geld.
> 
> Dieser Handel, der durch "Fair Use" praktisch besiegelt ist, wird aber nicht im Sinne von fair reglementiert. Und das wird es auch nie, denn die Rechte werden immer beim Urheber bleiben. Zu meinen, es würde eine Grauzone sein oder zu glauben, dass die Rechte am Video in Teilen an den Macher des Videos übergehen, weil es ebenfalls seine Person oder Idee zum Inhalt hat, wird nicht funktionieren.



Das Problem ist ja wohl eher da die Entwickler auf ihrer Internetseite jedermann die Erlaubnis erteilt haben (was rechtlich schon eindeutiger ist als nur eine einfache Duldung), Let's Plays von Firewatch zu machen und gut 2 Jahre danach kommen sie plötzlich zu einem einzigen Content-Creator und claimen sein Video von dem sie die ganze Zeit über Kenntnis hatten bzw. sogar die Erlaubnis dafür gegeben hatten. So sind die Youtube DMCA-Claims mit Sicherheit nicht gedacht, ein angemessener Weg wäre es in dem Fall wohl gewesen, den Youtuber vorher aufzufordern das Video zu entfernen, statt das DMCA Meldeverfahren zu missbrauchen. Und aus Sean Vanamans Tweets wird ja auch recht deutlich das die Hintergründe für den Claim nicht auf einer Urheberrechtsverletzung basieren sondern aus anderen Gründen motiviert sind, von daher könnte die Sache, käme sie vor Gericht, ganz interessant werden, wie auch der Herr Pewdiepie meint.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ah7LYxysuJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Promego (16. September 2017)

pewdiepie ist einfach ein arschloch das ausgschissn hat. das passf schon so.


----------



## KimSarkeesian (16. September 2017)

Es ist egal was man von PewDiePie hält, das tut nichts zur Sache. Das Wort, welches ihm rausgrutscht ist, ist absolut irrelevant und derart in den Sprachgebrauch integriert, dass es schwerfällt hier überhaupt  von Rassismus zu reden, gerade wenn man den Kontext sieht. Es gibt nämlich keinen. Dass man so ein Thema derart aufbauscht ist schon lächerlich und dass sich dann Entwicklerstudios, die absolut gar nichts damit zu tun haben (Es war ein PUBG Video + die Firewatch Videos sind bedeutend älter), als SJWs aufbauen und mit lächerlichen, in dem Falle sogar falschen Behauptungen einen DMCA claim gegen seine Videos ausfüllen und damit durchkommen ist die absolute Krönung.  Und dabei beließen sie es ja nicht einmal. Sie riefen andere dazu auf, dem Folge zu leisten und verkünden stolz, sie werden andere Entwickler kontaktieren, ihrem glorreichen Beispiel zu folgen. Lachhaft. 

So etwas darf nicht geduldet werden! Meine Frist für eine Rückerstattung bei Steam ist leider abgelaufen, dennoch habe ich das spiel - zurecht - schlecht bewertet(Natürlich mit begründung). Denn wer das System ausnutzt um andere Menschen zu zensieren, dem soll es ruhig um die Ohren fliegen. Obgleich mir bewusst ist, dass das nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein ist. 

Ich werde alle zukünftigen Spiele von "Campo Santo" boykottieren, denn hey, mir gefällt ihre Meinung nicht.


----------



## Spitakboy (16. September 2017)

also ich hab die selbe Situation gestern zwischen 2 leuten erlebt und es kam zu den heftigsten ausschreitungen die ich je erlebt habe  .... der Preis für PUBG ist immer noch so hoch, und das war der auslößer ..... !!!

Und für alle die was anderes dachten .... Shame on you !


----------



## Spitakboy (16. September 2017)

und wenn man personen so einen hohen Stellenwert zuweißt, nur weil sie schreiend vor den computer hocken und einfach nur (bescheiden) Games zocken, dann gilt in meinen Augen der Doppelten Bekloppten Pass ... für den Creator und den Zuschauer... aber bevor sich welche angegriffen fühlen ... Shopping Queen ist auch kein Ersatz .... 
Evtl mal was ganz anderes ???


----------



## USA911 (16. September 2017)

Glaube nicht das hier in D, die Nutzungserlaubnis nachträglich aberkannt werden darf. Höchstens für zukünftige Werke. Denn das wäre ja so, als ob Bosch BMW, die Nutzung des ABS in ihren Autos verbieten würde und daraufhin BMW bei allen ausgelieferten Wagen, dieses Ausbauen müsste.


----------



## suggysug (16. September 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Vom Gesetz her wird Campo Santo auf der ganzen Welt Recht bekommen. Alles andere wäre für das Urheberrecht eine Katastrophe. Als schaffender Mensch käme ich mir dann nämlich ziemlich verarscht vor. Alle, die Videos auf Youtube (oder sonst wo) öffentlich zur Verfügung stellen, deren Inhalt z.B. in Lets Plays davon leben, dass mein Spiel gespielt wird, wissen das sie das nur dürfen, weil ich es dulde. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, bzw. wir alle wissen, worum es geht: Geld.
> 
> Dieser Handel, der durch "Fair Use" praktisch besiegelt ist, wird aber nicht im Sinne von fair reglementiert. Und das wird es auch nie, denn die Rechte werden immer beim Urheber bleiben. Zu meinen, es würde eine Grauzone sein oder zu glauben, dass die Rechte am Video in Teilen an den Macher des Videos übergehen, weil es ebenfalls seine Person oder Idee zum Inhalt hat, wird nicht funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Die Schweinerei hinter der Sache ist das. Als Firewatch raus kam, als Indiespiel, brauchten sie genau diese Werbung von Lets Playern (Nicht nur PewDiePie). Sie waren quasi auf Werbung angewiesen, wie jedes andere ambitionierte Spiel auch,  damit sie mehr Geld daraus ziehen konnten und vorallem mehr Menschen erreichen konnten, große Firmen wie EA oder Ubisoft haben mehr als genug Geld für richtige Werbung und brauchen kein Lets Player die können auf sowas komplett verzichten aber nicht die kleinen Indiefirmen! Minecraft wäre nie sie erfolgreich geworden wäre nicht der Hype auf Youtube erst gewesen (bevor sie von Microsoft gekauft wurden http://www.pcgames.de/Minecraft-Spi...-hat-Minecraft-Studio-Mojang-gekauft-1136024/) und es gibt so viel Spiele mehr die aus dem selben Grund so erfolgreich sind.

Diese Aktion von Campo Santos mag vielleicht auf rechtswegen in Ordnung sein, aber dadurch das man davon und davor auch noch provitieren konnte macht die Sache zur größeren Schweinerei. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn sie jetzt wirklich die Quittung in der Userbewertung für Firewatch auf Steam bekommen und YouTube muss langsam aufpassen das sie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit in Sachen Neutralität nicht verlieren)!


@ Topic - als Antwort darauf hat Pewdiepie einfach einen neuen Channel mit dem Spiel eröffnet ^^ ( als "PewDiePie Loves You"):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMRO_fqkA3s
(wenn er es war - von dem ich ausgehe - und nicht irgent ein Fan)




Spitakboy schrieb:


> und wenn man personen so einen hohen Stellenwert zuweißt, nur weil sie schreiend vor den computer hocken und einfach nur (bescheiden) Games zocken, dann gilt in meinen Augen der Doppelten Bekloppten Pass ... für den Creator und den Zuschauer... aber bevor sich welche angegriffen fühlen ... Shopping Queen ist auch kein Ersatz ....
> Evtl mal was ganz anderes ???


Andere verstehen nicht warum man Fussball schaut, nächste verstehen die Faszination an Autos nicht, viele verstehen nicht warum man Schuhe sammelt oder allgemein Klamotten und grade *WIR Spieler* müssen uns anhören wie wir unser Leben mit Computerspielen verschwenden. Meine Güte immer diese kleinkarierten Kommentare. 
Videos auf Youtube schauen (selbst die von Pewdiepie) ist kein verbrechen an die Welt.


----------



## DeathMD (16. September 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Die Schweinerei hinter der Sache ist das. Als Firewatch raus kam, als Indiespiel, brauchten sie genau diese Werbung von Lets Playern (Nicht nur PewDiePie). Sie waren quasi auf Werbung angewiesen, wie jedes andere ambitionierte Spiel auch,  damit sie mehr Geld daraus ziehen konnten und vorallem mehr Menschen erreichen konnten, große Firmen wie EA oder Ubisoft haben mehr als genug Geld für richtige Werbung und brauchen kein Lets Player die können auf sowas komplett verzichten aber nicht die kleinen Indiefirmen! Minecraft wäre nie sie erfolgreich geworden wäre nicht der Hype auf Youtube erst gewesen (bevor sie von Microsoft gekauft wurden Microsoft kauft Minecraft-Studio Mojang: Phil Spencer im Video) und es gibt so viel Spiele mehr die aus dem selben Grund so erfolgreich sind.
> 
> Diese Aktion von Campo Santos mag vielleicht auf rechtswegen in Ordnung sein, aber dadurch das man davon und davor auch noch provitieren konnte macht die Sache zur größeren Schweinerei. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn sie jetzt wirklich die Quittung in der Userbewertung für Firewatch auf Steam bekommen und YouTube muss langsam aufpassen das sie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit in Sachen Neutralität nicht verlieren)!
> 
> ...



Wie du richtig erkannt hast, brauchen Indies zwar die Let's Plays als Werbung, deshalb müssen sie aber noch lange nicht alles hinnehmen und die Youtuber wissen von Anfang an, worauf sie sich einlassen. Nachher herum zu jammern ist lächerlich. Wenn ich mich bewusst dafür entscheide ein Let's Player auf Youtube zu werden, weiß ich auf welche Spielregeln ich mich einlasse. Die haben sie akzeptiert und so Zugang zu einem Millionenpublikum bekommen.

Wenn es dann mal nicht nach den eigenen Vorstellungen läuft, kann ich nicht anfangen wie ein Kleinkind zu quengeln und es zeigt in welch kindischem Niveau sich ein Großteil dieser Branche noch befindet. Ein Unternehmer kann auch nicht zu Mami rennen, weil ihm gerade etwas gegen den Strich geht. Gesetze gibt es auch nicht umsonst und der Urheber eines Produktes ist nunmal der Hersteller und kein Bubi der vor laufender Kamera zum Spiel ein wenig herum quietscht. Schöpferische Höhe kann ich da bei bestem Willen nämlich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Orzhov (16. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> dh: wenn ich einen kritischen Kanal erstellen will, erstelle ich am Besten direkt schon mal mehrere ... ?



Das kommt stark darauf an was und wie du kritisieren würdest. 


Zum Thema selbst fällt mir nur so viel ein das selbst ein Felix Kjellberg in der Lage sein sollte einen neuen Kanal zu erstellen bei Bedarf.


----------



## suggysug (16. September 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Wie du richtig erkannt hast, brauchen Indies zwar die Let's Plays als Werbung, deshalb müssen sie aber noch lange nicht alles hinnehmen und die Youtuber wissen von Anfang an, worauf sie sich einlassen. Nachher herum zu jammern ist lächerlich. Wenn ich mich bewusst dafür entscheide ein Let's Player auf Youtube zu werden, weiß ich auf welche Spielregeln ich mich einlasse. Die haben sie akzeptiert und so Zugang zu einem Millionenpublikum bekommen.
> 
> Wenn es dann mal nicht nach den eigenen Vorstellungen läuft, kann ich nicht anfangen wie ein Kleinkind zu quengeln und es zeigt in welch kindischem Niveau sich ein Großteil dieser Branche noch befindet. Ein Unternehmer kann auch nicht zu Mami rennen, weil ihm gerade etwas gegen den Strich geht. Gesetze gibt es auch nicht umsonst und der Urheber eines Produktes ist nunmal der Hersteller und kein Bubi der vor laufender Kamera zum Spiel ein wenig herum quietscht. Schöpferische Höhe kann ich da bei bestem Willen nämlich nicht erkennen.



Du tust grade so als ob damals schon nicht bekannt war wie Pewdiepie tickt, den Jungen gibt es nicht seit 2 Jahren auf Youtube und genausowenig hat er sich all die Jahre verändert er war schon immer so (nebenbei war er auch damals schon der größte von den Abonnentenzahlen her). Hätten die ein großes moralisches Problem gehabt hätte man es damals schon klären müssen - WAS Campo Santos nicht taten. Zudem löschen sie die Videos NICHT weil es um Kritik um ihr Spiel geht. Sondern nur wegen Äußerungen von Pewdiepie selber die nicht im Ansatz auf irgendwas von Firewatch in Verbindung gebracht werden könnte. Ergo erstmal kooperiern und profitieren und wenn mans nicht mehr braucht absägen und anprangern.
Das kann auf kurz oder lang jedem Youtuber passieren, selbst ohne das er solche Aktionen wie Pewdiepie bringt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (16. September 2017)

Also ich kann das schon verstehen, wenn einige von Schweinerei sprechen. Beide, der Entwickler als auch PewDiePie (stellvertretend für alle Lets Player) haben von "Fair Use" profitiert. Der Entwickler womöglich noch am meisten. Wir reden hier aber von einem Gentleman Agreement und keinem Rechtsgeschäft. Das ist der Unterschied. Campo Santo erteilt in einem FAQ die Erlaubnis. Sie vergeben dort aber keine Rechte. Das muss man differenzieren. Deswegen wird das auch vor keinem Gericht Stand halten. Zumal das auch unter Vorbehalt passiert und sicher so in einer EULA verankert ist.  

Rein rechtlich betrachtet.


----------



## DeathMD (16. September 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Du tust grade so als ob damals schon nicht bekannt war wie Pewdiepie tickt, den Jungen gibt es nicht seit 2 Jahren auf Youtube und genausowenig hat er sich all die Jahre verändert er war schon immer so (nebenbei war er auch damals schon der größte von den Abonnenten). Hätten die ein großes moralisches Problem gehabt hätte man es damals schon klären müssen - WAS Campo Santos nicht taten. Zudem löschen sie die Videos NICHT weil es um Kritik um ihr Spiel geht. Sondern nur wegen Äußerungen von Pewdiepie selber. Ergo erstmal kooperiern und profitieren und wenn mans nicht mehr braucht absägen und anprangern.
> Das kann auf kurz oder lang jedem Youtuber passieren, selbst ohne das er solche Aktionen wie Pewdiepie bringt.



Klar war damals schon bekannt wie besagter Youtuber tickt, jedoch gab es keinen Anlass für den Entwickler ihm die Nutzung ihres Spieles zu untersagen. Jetzt gab es offenbar einen Anlass, wie begründet dieser ist, ist natürlich wieder ein anderes Thema. Wenn sie aber das Gefühl haben, solche Aussagen könnten ihrem Produkt schaden, ist es ihr gutes Recht, Pewdiepie die Nutzung zu verbieten, das ist überall so und wieso sollte es auf Youtube anders sein?! Ganz überspitzt formuliert: Wenn ein Hitler Double auf Messen Werbung für Mercedes macht, wird der Hersteller auch nicht begeistert sein und eine Unterlassungsklage einreichen.

Du solltest dich außerdem mal näher mit der Unterscheidung von Kritik im Rahmen eines Tests oder Reviews und eines simplen Let's Play befassen. In D ist diese Unterscheidung sogar im Gesetz verankert, in den USA ist es zwar von Einzelentscheidungen vor Gericht abhängig, aber kein Entwickler kann einfach unbegründet wegen einer Kritik die ihm nicht gefällt, Videos auf Youtube sperren. Selbst wenn diese zuerst gesperrt werden, würden sie vor Gericht ziemlich sicher verlieren, vom Shitstorm ganz zu schweigen. Irgendein Trollentwickler hat es doch bei Jim Sterling schon einmal versucht und ist kläglich gescheitert, bzw. ich glaube sie haben es noch früh genug eingesehen, dass sie einfach nicht die Mittel haben und sowieso verlieren würden.

Alles halb so wild und in die Situation von Pewdiepie kommt man nur, wenn man eben ein wenig zu sehr über die Strenge schlägt. Der Typ hat 57 Millionen Follower, trägt daher eine andere Verantwortung und sollte auf seine Ausdrücke achten. Wenn du in einem Spiel mal sauer wirst und im Chat mit Beleidigungen um dich wirfst ist es in erster Linie mal dein Problem und vermutlich das des Moderators (sollte es ein guter Server sein), der dir dann eine Zwangspause aufbrummen wird. Es kann passieren, dass man einmal in Rage kommt, ist mir auch schon passiert, nur muss man dann eben mit den Konsequenzen leben und nicht wie ein Kleinkind mit "Mimimi aber die anderen" anfangen. Für mich war es ein 24h Ban und Pewdiepie darf eben Firewatch nicht mehr für Let's Plays nutzen. Deal with it und werdet erwachsen!


----------



## Svatlas (16. September 2017)

Geschieht ihm recht. Das kann ja so nicht weitergehen. Der denkt doch wirklich, das er wegen 54 Mio Jüngern machen kann was er will. Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde anders handeln. Desweiteren braucht er sich gar nicht aufzuregen, das die Entwickler die Oberhand haben. Die haben viel mehr Zeit und Geld investiert und ich würde mir mein Produkt auch nicht von so einem Vogel kaputt machen lassen. Fair-Use hat nun mal auch seine Grenzen und die überschreitet er ja des öfteren. Er sollte nicht in eine Youtube Schule gehen (lächerlich).....er hat ganz andere Dinge nötig. Ich finde es gut, das der Entwickler gegen sowas vorgeht. Es ist traurig genug, das so eine Gesinnung in der Öffentlichkeit Mio verdient.


----------



## Worrel (16. September 2017)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Geschieht ihm recht. Das kann ja so nicht weitergehen.


Aha. Du findest es also richtig, daß jemand *wegen Copyright Verstößen* eine Strafe bekommt, wenn er *Schimpfworte benutzt*?



> Der denkt doch wirklich, das er wegen 54 Mio Jüngern machen kann was er will.


Abonnenten sind keine "Jünger", sondern erstmal nur Leute, die an dem Kanal interessiert sind. 



> Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde anders handeln.


Was du in deiner Allwissenheit über die Vernunft sämtlicher Menschen natürlich weißt.



> Desweiteren braucht er sich gar nicht aufzuregen, das die Entwickler die Oberhand haben. Die haben viel mehr Zeit und Geld investiert


Sehr gut, dann darf man ja an der Rentenreform oder dem Bau des Berliner Flughafens auch nicht mehr rumnörgeln.



> und ich würde mir mein Produkt auch nicht von so einem Vogel kaputt machen lassen.


Wenn dein Produkt dadurch "kaputt gemacht" werden kann, daß ein Let's Player in einem Video dazu mal "***" sagt, hast du ganz andere Probleme als YouTube Videos.



> Fair-Use hat nun mal auch seine Grenzen und die überschreitet er ja des öfteren.


Fair Use ist bei Let's Plays rechtlich gesehen Grauzone - aber entweder
A man gestattet es *allen*(!), *jedwede*(!) Let's Plays zu seinem Spiel zu machen oder
B man verpaßt *jedem*(!) Let's Player zu dem Spiel einen Copyright Strike.

Falls er beleidigend, ausfallend oder volksverhetzend werden sollte, kann man das gerne gerichtlich verfolgen, aber das hat *nichts mit Copyright *zu tun.



> Ich finde es gut, das der Entwickler gegen sowas vorgeht.


Es geht nicht darum, *daß *der Entwickler dagegen vorgeht, sondern, daß er das *mit dem falschen Werkzeug *macht.



> Es ist traurig genug, das so eine Gesinnung in der Öffentlichkeit Mio verdient.


Das ist der Preis der Meinungsfreiheit und der freien Marktwirtschaft.

Und es ist mir lieber, daß da auch mal so einer seine Meinung sagen darf, als daß ich auf dieses Recht verzichten müßte oder wir nur Waren- und Meinungsmonopole hätten.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. September 2017)

Ist ungünstig gelaufen. Wenn dann hätte Youtube selbst Sanktionen aussprechen müssen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (16. September 2017)

Der Strike ist die Sanktion.


----------



## Theojin (16. September 2017)

Wäre ich Spieleentwickler würde ich meine Videos auch nicht von einem Typen vertreten lassen, der mehrfach rassistische Dinge gemacht oder gesagt hat. Und nur deswegen gehen die Entwickler dagegen vor. Was auch deren gutes Recht ist, wie ich finde, sowohl auf rechtlichen als auch auf der moralischen Seite.

Auch Fair Use würde ich hierbei stark in Frage stellen. Fair Use wäre, wenn ich beispielsweise Firewatchvideos machen würde, die dann von 10-20 Leuten gesehen würden. Aber sobald mit sowas richtig viel Geld verdient, was Pew ja macht ( wenn auch mit Videos zu vielen vielen anderen Spielen ), dann sollte man dem gerade als Rechteinhaber auch irgendwann einen Riegel vorschieben können.


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2017)

*Youtube: Copyright-Strike gegen PewDiePie akzeptiert - Gefahr für den Kanal*

Es ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel wie man durch Youtube-Herumhampelei oder Twittern von unsinnigen geistig flachen Beiträgen/Bildern/Stats zum Multimillionär werden kann. 

Und Leute die sich wirklich abrackern und für andere aufopfern (z.B. Kranken-/Altenpfleger im Schichtdienst) oder Tiere retten bekommen teils jämmerlich geringe Gehälter und sind Kandidaten für Altersarmut. Hier zeigt die Gesellschaft ein komplett verschobenes Wertebild.

Imho eine vollkommen verdrehte Welt seit dem Siegeszug vom Internet.

Ist aber eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. September 2017)

Theojin schrieb:


> Auch Fair Use würde ich hierbei stark in Frage stellen. Fair Use wäre, wenn ich beispielsweise Firewatchvideos machen würde, die dann von 10-20 Leuten gesehen würden. Aber sobald mit sowas richtig viel Geld verdient, was Pew ja macht ( wenn auch mit Videos zu vielen vielen anderen Spielen ), dann sollte man dem gerade als Rechteinhaber auch irgendwann einen Riegel vorschieben können.



Fair Use ist deiner Meinung nach nur wenn 10-20 Leute zuschauen?
Das ist aber eine sehr eingeschränkte Sicht. Das Firewatch-Video von Pewdiepie hatte fast 6 Millionen Klicks und ist dank seinem Kanal im Abo-Kanal von 40-50 Millionen Usern erschienen(weiß nicht wie viele er zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte). Eine bessere Werbung kann sich doch kein Entwickler wünschen, schon gar nicht ein kleiner Indie-Entwickler wie Campo Santo. Etliche Spiele werden nur dank Let´s Playern und Streamer groß. Minecraft oder Rocket League haben gerade wegen Youtuber und Twitch-Spielern ein Millionen-Publikum erreicht und sind zu Hits geworden. Genau deswegen hat Campo Santo auf der Website ja auch ausdrücklich das Streamen des Spiels geduldet. Weil es sich für sie lohnt. 
Dass man so ein Video Jahre später trotz ausdrücklicher Erlaubnis mit einem CS belegt,weil einem eine Äußerung des Streamers nicht gefällt, finde ich lächerlich. Diese Äußerung hätte sich in keinster Weise negativ auf den Entwickler ausgewirkt, das scheint einfach nur eine persönliche Attacke auf die Person zu sein. Dass sowas dann noch akzeptiert wird ist noch lächerlicher. 
Wirklich überraschend ist es allerdings nicht, Youtube hat schon bei dem letzten Skandal um Pewdiepie jede Menge Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.


----------



## stayxone (16. September 2017)

Jeder erntet was er sät, auch dieser Heini.

Richtig so! Rassisten braucht keiner.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. September 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich gehe schließlich auch nicht in's Kino und veröffentliche den ganzen Film in Video-Häppchen und verkaufe das als Berichterstattung mit Fazit als Lets Cine.


Tja, aber wenn die ganze Zeit irgendein Typ dabei herumlabert ist es auch keine Kopie des Films mehr. Hört sich für mich nach einem Fall für das Zitatrecht an. Demnach dürfen urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke nicht vollständig zitiert werden (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) . Jedoch entspricht einmaliges durchsspielen auch nicht dem vollen Inhalt des Spiels, da man es auf verschiedene Weisen durchspielen kann. Theoretisch sogar auf nahezu unendlich viele, da sich der Bildinhalt bereits unterscheidet, wenn man nur einen halben Meter weiter links läuft...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Imho eine vollkommen verdrehte Welt seit dem Siegeszug vom Internet.


War sie vorher aber auch schon. Oder ist es gerecht, wenn z.B. ein Rockmusiker oder ein Sportler zum Multimillionär wird?


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2017)

*Youtube: Copyright-Strike gegen PewDiePie akzeptiert - Gefahr für den Kanal*

Der Sportler oder Musiker leistet aber (noch) etwas. Wenn ich einige der ausufernden Gehälter/Ablösen in dem Bereich (Neymar mal als Extrem) trotzdem sehr skeptisch gegenüberstehe.

Und soo viel an CD-Verkäufen verdienen die auch nicht mehr (deshalb kostet z.B. eine DeMo-Karte auf den beschissensten Plätzen im Saal auch mal eben trotzdem 100 EUR was ich als Irrsinn ansehe). Und bei den Stones dürfen es auch mal schon 400 EUR sein. Von Schwarzmarktpreisen ganz abgesehen (bis zu 25k EUR für eine Stones-Karte in HH?? Die haben echt nicht mehr alle Nadeln an der Tanne.

Und die Einnahmen verlagern sich halt zu Streamingportalen oder MP3-Downloads statt der physischen CD. Trotzdem nehmen gute Bands/Sänger weiterhin gutes Geld ein und bräuchten nicht so abartig hohe Ticketpreise.


----------



## sealofdarkness (16. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Sportler oder Musiker leistet aber (noch) etwas.



Also, jemand der selbstständig Internetvideos dreht leistet nichts? Interessant.

Finde es auch übertrieben, jemanden als Rassisten zu bezeichnen, nur weil mal das Wort  "***" benutzt wird. Sinn, Meinen, und Sagen sind drei unterschiedliche Dinge. Oder glaubt hier wer ernsthaft, dass z.B. das Wort "Hurensohn" primär benutzt wird um tatsächlich die Mutter der Zielperson anzugreifen?


----------



## 1xok (16. September 2017)

Jeder, der diesen YouTuber leichtfertig als Nazi bezeichnet, sollte sich mal die Mühe machen, seine Videos anzuschauen. Dann wird er schnell feststellen, dass  Felix Kjellberg ganz sicher kein Nazi ist, auch wenn er sich in seinen Videos hin und wieder einer rassistisch konnotierten  Sprache bedient. Manchmal gehen eben die Pferde mit ihm durch. Zum Nazi macht ihn das noch lange nicht. Wer das trotzdem immer wieder behauptet, verharmlost schlicht und ergreifend die Nazis und den Nationalsozialismus, auch wenn das nicht willentlich geschieht. Bis heute gibt es fanatische Menschen wie Anders Breivik. Und deren Gedankengut ist weit verbreitet. Erst gestern habe ich mir ein AMRA3 Video angesehen, wo ein Zug in einem gespielten Szenario Flüchtlinge in Griechenland jagte.  So etwas finde ich sehr unangenehm. Aber darüber regt sich interessanterweise niemand auf, obwohl es millionenfach auf YouTube zu finden ist.

Als Gamer kann ich die Aktion von Campo Santo nur verurteilen. Hier wird das Copyright schlicht missbraucht. Der Szene fügt das schweren Schaden zu. 

Felix Kjellberg würde ich empfehlen seine alten Videos auf einer anderen Plattform zum Abruf bereit zu stellen und YouTube nur noch für aktuelle Videos zu verwenden. Sobald ein Video längere Zeit und dauerhaft gelöscht ist, sollte es schwierig sein dagegen einen Copyright Strike zu erwirken. Nach dieser Aktion kann man sich einfach nicht mehr sicher sein.

Ich denke, dass Kjellberg irgendeine Lösung finden wird. Er hat ja schon früher mit der Löschung seinen Kanals geliebäugelt. Er wird sich schon etwas einfallen lassen. Ich halte ihn für sehr intelligent. Er legt oft auch den Finger in die Wunde und spricht echte Taboos an.  Gleichzeitig ist sein Kanal dabei sehr unterhaltsam. YouTube würde einen seiner besten Kanäle verlieren.


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2017)

*Youtube: Copyright-Strike gegen PewDiePie akzeptiert - Gefahr für den Kanal*



sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Also, jemand der selbstständig Internetvideos dreht leistet nichts? Interessant.
> 
> Finde es auch übertrieben, jemanden als Rassisten zu bezeichnen, nur weil mal das Wort  "***" benutzt wird. Sinn, Meinen, und Sagen sind drei unterschiedliche Dinge. Oder glaubt hier wer ernsthaft, dass z.B. das Wort "Hurensohn" primär benutzt wird um tatsächlich die Mutter der Zielperson anzugreifen?



Der leistet meiner Meinung nach in Relation nur einen Bruchteil der Genannten. Beim besten Willen sehe ich hier kein ernsthaftes auf Augenhöhe. Zumal auf Basis von fremden geistigen Eigentum (z.B. Spielen).


----------



## Svatlas (16. September 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und es ist mir lieber, daß da auch mal so einer seine Meinung sagen darf, als daß ich auf dieses Recht verzichten müßte oder wir nur Waren- und Meinungsmonopole hätten.



Wenn du das als Meinungsfreiheit bezeichnest, dann bist Du kein Stück besser. Ich habe eine 0 Toleranz Grenze, wenn es um Juden Verunglimpfungen oder sämtliche Beschimpfungen um das Nazis da sein geht. Wenn Du das gut findest, dann solltest Du Dich in Grund und Boden schämen und man macht er recht keine Witze drüber.


----------



## 1xok (16. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der leistet meiner Meinung nach in Relation nur einen Bruchteil der Genannten. Beim besten Willen sehe ich hier kein ernsthaftes auf Augenhöhe. Zumal auf Basis von fremden geistigen Eigentum (z.B. Spielen).



Es gehört alles zusammen. Valves Portal wurde nicht zuletzt wegen GLaDOS beißenden Spott und Zynismus zum Hit. Ohne diese Monologe und Sprüche wäre das ein ganz anderes Spiel. Die Texte stammten aus der Feder von Spielekritikern. Ein Let's Player macht heute letztlich nichts anderes. Ich schaue sicherlich genauso viele Let's Plays wie ich selber spiele. Leute wie Gronkh werden ja sogar für Spiele verpflichtet, um da Dialoge einzusprechen. Wenn das alles so einfach wäre, würde es ja jeder machen. 

Ich streame nur als Hobby. Aber selbst das ist mir oft zu aufwendig. Mein letzter Stream liegt glaube ich 6 Wochen zurück. Das ist definitiv Arbeit, selbst wenn es nur ein Hobby ist. Und Leute wie PewDiePie und Gronkh betreiben das auf einem ganz anderen Level. Die Videos mögen super spontan rüberkommen, aber da steckt sehr viel harte Arbeit drin. Das gilt natürlich auch  für die ganzen kleineren YouTuber, die irgendwie davon leben müssen. Ich habe als Hobby-Streamer viel Respekt vor diesen Leuten.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der leistet meiner Meinung nach in Relation nur einen Bruchteil der Genannten. Beim besten Willen sehe ich hier kein ernsthaftes auf Augenhöhe. Zumal auf Basis von fremden geistigen Eigentum (z.B. Spielen).



Hmm, heißt also PC Games und Co. sind auch nicht besser sondern sogar noch schlimmer ... interessante Ansicht.



Svatlas schrieb:


> Wenn du das als Meinungsfreiheit bezeichnest, dann bist Du kein Stück besser. Ich habe eine 0 Toleranz Grenze, wenn es um Juden Verunglimpfungen oder sämtliche Beschimpfungen um das Nazis da sein geht. Wenn Du das gut findest, dann solltest Du Dich in Grund und Boden schämen und man macht er recht keine Witze drüber.



Er ist aber nun mal kein Deutscher, denen das mit dem Kochlöffel von Klein auf eingeprügelt wurde, wie böse Nazi etc doch ist. Die Menschen in den meisten anderen Ländern sehen das nun mal weitaus lockerer.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. September 2017)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Wenn du das als Meinungsfreiheit bezeichnest, dann bist Du kein Stück besser. Ich habe eine 0 Toleranz Grenze, wenn es um Juden Verunglimpfungen oder sämtliche Beschimpfungen um das Nazis da sein geht.



Und wenn andere Personen(gruppen) verunglimpft werden, hast du schon eine Toleranzgrenze, oder wie? Das nenne ich mal scheinheilig.


----------



## Svatlas (16. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Und wenn andere Personen(gruppen) verunglimpft werden, hast du schon eine Toleranzgrenze, oder wie? Das nenne ich mal scheinheilig.



Was hat das mit scheinheilig zutun? Ich habe nicht von anderen Randgruppen  oder sonstiges geredet,oder? Ich habe mich lediglich auf das hier und jetzt bezogen. Also fange nicht an mir irgendetwas anderes zu unterstellen oder mich als scheinheilig zu bezeichnen. Ich habe da einen klaren Standpunkt, ob es dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## Orzhov (16. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hmm, heißt also PC Games und Co. sind auch nicht besser sondern sogar noch schlimmer ... interessante Ansicht.



Ich denke das ist etwas anders gemeint. Schauen wir doch mal nur auf die Personengruppe um die es geht. Youtuber die Content für Gamer machen und davon zum Teil oder ganz Leben können.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Ja sie machen etwas und ja sie können sich dafür auch gerne bezahlen lassen. Jedoch ist ihre Leistung nur für einen eher kleinen Teil der Menschen in unserem schönen Ländle überhaupt von Relevanz. Wohingegen andere Berufsgruppen die für so gut wie jeden Menschen relevant sind, wie Ärzte, Pflegepersonal, Handwerker, Polizisten nicht immer angemessen belohnt und/oder behandelt werden.


----------



## Shredhead (16. September 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist etwas anders gemeint. Schauen wir doch mal nur auf die Personengruppe um die es geht. Youtuber die Content für Gamer machen und davon zum Teil oder ganz Leben können.
> 
> Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Ja sie machen etwas und ja sie können sich dafür auch gerne bezahlen lassen. Jedoch ist ihre Leistung nur für einen eher kleinen Teil der Menschen in unserem schönen Ländle überhaupt von Relevanz. Wohingegen andere Berufsgruppen die für so gut wie jeden Menschen relevant sind, wie Ärzte, Pflegepersonal, Handwerker, Polizisten nicht immer angemessen belohnt und/oder behandelt werden.



Na und? Angebot und Nachfrage. Was haben Entertainer mit den Gehältern anderer Berufsgruppen zu tun? Ärzte, Pfleger und Handwerker sind im freien Markt, wenn dir deren Gehalt nicht passt, kannst du ihnen ja mehr bezahlen. Was Polizisten angeht, stimme ich dir zu, allerdings musst du dich damit an deine Landesregierung wenden. Wenn dir das alles nicht so gefällt, wie es in der freien Marktwirtschaft läuft, kann ich dir spannende Auswanderungsziele wie Venezuela, China oder Nordkorea empfehlen, dort kannst du die Alternative genießen.

Was unseren lieben Gedankenpolizisten Svatlav angeht, so mache ich Witze über was und wen ich will, das haben zum Glück nicht du und deine Spießgesellen zu entscheiden! Da kann der Zensor Maas noch so viele grundgesetzwidrige Gesetze erlassen!


----------



## Spiritogre (16. September 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist etwas anders gemeint. Schauen wir doch mal nur auf die Personengruppe um die es geht. Youtuber die Content für Gamer machen und davon zum Teil oder ganz Leben können.
> 
> Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Ja sie machen etwas und ja sie können sich dafür auch gerne bezahlen lassen. Jedoch ist ihre Leistung nur für einen eher kleinen Teil der Menschen in unserem schönen Ländle überhaupt von Relevanz. Wohingegen andere Berufsgruppen die für so gut wie jeden Menschen relevant sind, wie Ärzte, Pflegepersonal, Handwerker, Polizisten nicht immer angemessen belohnt und/oder behandelt werden.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch PC Games oder meinetwegen jeder andere der sich öffentlich mit Spielen beschäftigt und sie nicht selbst produziert sondern von dem Berichten über Spiele lebt. Wobei Pewdiepie eben weltweit eine riesige Reichweite hat, PC Games aber wahrscheinlich nicht mal 10 Prozent so groß ist. 

Und wenn du mit anderen Berufen vergleichst, welche sind denn wirklich relevant? Sortierst du das ein unter lebensnotwendig? Dann sind alle die z.B. Unterhaltung produzieren von vornherein überflüssig, jeder Film, jedes Buch, jede Zeitung, jedes Spiel. Und das kann man so weiterspinnen, am Ende bleiben Medizin, ein paar Handwerksberufe und Nahrungsmittel. Alle anderen braucht man nicht zwangsweise. So funktioniert das eben nicht. Der eine mag Autos, der andere Autorennen schauen. Analog zu spielen. Sind jetzt Autorennen deswegen überflüssig? Nö, solange man damit Geld verdienen kann ist eine Sache nicht überflüssig auch wenn man sie selbst eben nicht nutzt oder sich nicht für interessiert, andere Menschen aber eben schon.


----------



## Orzhov (16. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch PC Games oder meinetwegen jeder andere der sich öffentlich mit Spielen beschäftigt und sie nicht selbst produziert sondern von dem Berichten über Spiele lebt. Wobei Pewdiepie eben weltweit eine riesige Reichweite hat, PC Games aber wahrscheinlich nicht mal 10 Prozent so groß ist.
> 
> Und wenn du mit anderen Berufen vergleichst, welche sind denn wirklich relevant? Sortierst du das ein unter lebensnotwendig? Dann sind alle die z.B. Unterhaltung produzieren von vornherein überflüssig, jeder Film, jedes Buch, jede Zeitung, jedes Spiel. Und das kann man so weiterspinnen, am Ende bleiben Medizin, ein paar Handwerksberufe und Nahrungsmittel. Alle anderen braucht man nicht zwangsweise. So funktioniert das eben nicht. Der eine mag Autos, der andere Autorennen schauen. Analog zu spielen. Sind jetzt Autorennen deswegen überflüssig? Nö, solange man damit Geld verdienen kann ist eine Sache nicht überflüssig auch wenn man sie selbst eben nicht nutzt oder sich nicht für interessiert, andere Menschen aber eben schon.



Müssen wir wirklich noch solche Spielchen miteinander spielen? Sind wir nicht besser als das?

Du bist hier derjenige der hier als erster von überflüssig spricht. Außerdem ist es dein Gedankengang den du da gerade ausgeschrieben hast der deiner Meinung nach "so nicht funktioniert". Nicht meiner.

Leider scheint das einbinden von Grafiken momentan einige Probleme zu haben, darum muss ich es so machen: https://goo.gl/K9VS13
Das ist die vereinfachte Bedürfnispyramide nach Abraham Maslow. Die kennst du vielleicht. Um mich kurz zu fassen. Je niedriger das Bedürfnis in dieser Pyramide ist, das ein bestimmter Beruf oder eine bestimmte Tätigkeit bedient, desto relevanter ist er in meinen Augen.


----------



## suggysug (16. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel wie man durch Youtube-Herumhampelei oder Twittern von unsinnigen geistig flachen Beiträgen/Bildern/Stats zum Multimillionär werden kann.
> 
> Und Leute die sich wirklich abrackern und für andere aufopfern (z.B. Kranken-/Altenpfleger im Schichtdienst) oder Tiere retten bekommen teils jämmerlich geringe Gehälter und sind Kandidaten für Altersarmut. Hier zeigt die Gesellschaft ein komplett verschobenes Wertebild.
> 
> ...



und



MichaelG schrieb:


> Der leistet meiner Meinung nach in Relation nur einen Bruchteil der Genannten. Beim besten Willen sehe ich hier kein ernsthaftes auf Augenhöhe. Zumal auf Basis von fremden geistigen Eigentum (z.B. Spielen).




Ich geb dir einen Rat, versuch's mal. Dann wirst du schnell merken das es nicht so einfach ist mit Youtube Geld zu verdienen geschweige denn davon zu leben. Es steckt mehr Aufwand dahinter als man so meint + ist man dem Wohlwollen der Masse total ergeben.

Am Ende fließt für jeden Blödsinn Geld wieso soll derart Unterhaltung nicht bezahlt werden. 
Ein Moderator redet auch nur und nichts anderes ist ein Letsplayer, ein Spieler der ein Spiel moderiert das er zudem selber spielt.
Ein Gronkh macht seine Sache nicht schlechter als ein Jauch und obwohl Gronkh einer der größten Youtuber Deutschland ist, verdient er nicht mehr als Herr Jauch. Schon gar nicht Millionen.



DeathMD schrieb:


> Klar war damals schon bekannt wie besagter Youtuber tickt, jedoch gab es keinen Anlass für den Entwickler ihm die Nutzung ihres Spieles zu untersagen. Jetzt gab es offenbar einen Anlass, wie begründet dieser ist, ist natürlich wieder ein anderes Thema. Wenn sie aber das Gefühl haben, solche Aussagen könnten ihrem Produkt schaden, ist es ihr gutes Recht, Pewdiepie die Nutzung zu verbieten, das ist überall so und wieso sollte es auf Youtube anders sein?! Ganz überspitzt formuliert: Wenn ein Hitler Double auf Messen Werbung für Mercedes macht, wird der Hersteller auch nicht begeistert sein und eine Unterlassungsklage einreichen.



Wenn sich jemand unverhofft ändert dann magst du recht haben. Aber wenn es Allgemein bekannt ist das einer gerne über die Stränge schlägt dann reagiert man gleich am Anfang und nicht 2 Jahre verspätet wenn man damit ein moralisches Problem hat. (und man davon finanziell profitiert hat)
Da es eine Menge Youtuber gibt muss man nicht alle kennen aber die grössten und wichtigsten sollten gerade als Indiefirma bekannt sein.

Du nennst Mercedes aber wie ich sagte Firmen in der Grösse  sind auf eine Symbiose mit einem Youtubler nicht angewiesen. Da ist es klar das sie so reagieren.  Aber doch nicht eine kleine Indiefirma die jede Art von Werbung annimmt wie die Vergangenheit zeigt. 

Im Endeffekt wie ich schon in einem anderen Topic geschrieben habe Schaden die sich auch selber. Denn viele die der Firma wohlgesonnen waren kehren ihnen jetzt den Rücken.
Hätte man diese Aktion nicht gebracht wäre nichts passiert. Ausser es war gewollt dann ist es eine fehlgeschlagene PRsache. 



DeathMD schrieb:


> Du solltest dich außerdem mal näher mit der Unterscheidung von Kritik im Rahmen eines Tests oder Reviews und eines simplen Let's Play befassen. In D ist diese Unterscheidung sogar im Gesetz verankert, in den USA ist es zwar von Einzelentscheidungen vor Gericht abhängig, aber kein Entwickler kann einfach unbegründet wegen einer Kritik die ihm nicht gefällt, Videos auf Youtube sperren. Selbst wenn diese zuerst gesperrt werden, würden sie vor Gericht ziemlich sicher verlieren, vom Shitstorm ganz zu schweigen. Irgendein Trollentwickler hat es doch bei Jim Sterling schon einmal versucht und ist kläglich gescheitert, bzw. ich glaube sie haben es noch früh genug eingesehen, dass sie einfach nicht die Mittel haben und sowieso verlieren würden.


Genau das passiert grade.


Wo Ich dir im deines folgenden Zitat voll uns ganz zustimme.


DeathMD schrieb:


> Alles halb so wild und in die Situation von Pewdiepie kommt man nur, wenn man eben ein wenig zu sehr über die Strenge schlägt. Der Typ hat 57 Millionen Follower, trägt daher eine andere Verantwortung und sollte auf seine Ausdrücke achten. Wenn du in einem Spiel mal sauer wirst und im Chat mit Beleidigungen um dich wirfst ist es in erster Linie mal dein Problem und vermutlich das des Moderators (sollte es ein guter Server sein), der dir dann eine Zwangspause aufbrummen wird. Es kann passieren, dass man einmal in Rage kommt, ist mir auch schon passiert, nur muss man dann eben mit den Konsequenzen leben und nicht wie ein Kleinkind mit "Mimimi aber die anderen" anfangen. Für mich war es ein 24h Ban und Pewdiepie darf eben Firewatch nicht mehr für Let's Plays nutzen.


Von straffrei ist auch keine Rede sondern Verhältnismäßigkeit die hier an den Tag gelegt wird.
Nur gleicht die Motivation dahinter (wenn man die Tweets verfolgt) eher einer Exekution als einer Strafe.
Eine Geldstrafe hätte es genauso getan (Seitens Youtube) ergo eine Woche oder gar Monat Monetarisierungspause.




stayxone schrieb:


> Richtig so! Rassisten braucht keiner.


https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rassismus
Bitte durchlesen und dann nochmal überlegen ob man wirklich jeden einen Rassisten nennen muss, nur weil er ein schlechten Sinn für Humor und eine noch schlechtere Wortwahl hat.


----------



## KimSarkeesian (16. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der leistet meiner Meinung nach in Relation nur einen Bruchteil der Genannten. Beim besten Willen sehe ich hier kein ernsthaftes auf Augenhöhe. Zumal auf Basis von fremden geistigen Eigentum (z.B. Spielen).



Kann man sehen wie man will und ich bin selbst kein Fan von PewDiePies videos. Und dennoch, so sehr ich Let's plays verabscheue, da muss sich trotzdem jemand mehrere Stunden am Tag hinsetzen, etwas spielen und dabei reden bzw. den Zuschauer in irgendeiner weise unterhalten und danach das Video schneiden und hochladen. Wenn einem das Spaß macht, warum nicht? Und wenn man auch davon leben kann, warum nicht? 

Dafür trägt man eben das Risiko, dass einem eine falsche Aussage und ein darauffolgender Shitstorm alles zunichte macht. Wenn Pew drei Strikes erhält, wird sein Kanal von YT gesperrt und dann?  Es handelt sich immerhin um seine Lebensgrundlage.

Und nicht nur das, es trägt auch eine gewisse Gefahr, sich der Öffenlichkeit zu entblößen. Man siehe z.B. den Fall von dem deutschen Youtuber Tanzverbot. Seine  Adresse wurde herausgefunden und publiziert. Daraufhin hat ihn eine Gruppierung von Usern derart gemobbed, dass er nun nicht einfach nur auf der schwarzen Liste jedes Lieferservices im Umkreis steht (Wegen vieler fake Anrufe/Bestellungen) sondern ihm wurde sogar seine Wohnung fristlos gekündigt, weil die Polizei - aufgrund von Anrufen - mehrfach die Tür eintratt um sich Zugang zur Wohnung zu beschaffen etc.  Man Stelle sich vor ein linker mob wartet vor deiner Tür, weil man dich wegen einer leeren Phrase als Nazi/Rassist diffamiert.


----------



## 1xok (16. September 2017)

Zieht euch das mal rein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrVpSMIWK50

Theoretisch könnten die Macher des Spiels ihm jetzt einen Strike verpassen, wenn sie mit seiner Darstellung des Spiels oder mit was auch immer nicht einverstanden sind. Just saying.

Wenn das Beispiel Schule macht, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis jeglicher Content außer Werbung von YouTube verschwunden ist.

Offenbar haben einige Blut geleckt und anscheinend nichts Besseres zu tun als Pewdiepies Wortwahl silbengenau zu überwachen:

http://www.gamona.de/games/aktuelle...m-rassismus-hat-der-youtuber-nichts:news.html


----------



## Zybba (16. September 2017)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass YT sich traut ihn abzusägen.
Aber mal abwarten...



asdwin248 schrieb:


> IHR postet hier immer mehr werbung für den typen ... bekommt ihr  was dafür ???


Es ist einfach ein Thema, dass die Leute interessiert und somit Klicks generiert. Das reicht für PCG aus.
Hör auf die Artikel zu klicken und Kommentare zu schreiben, wenn du sie nicht mehr sehen willst.

Wobei ich die Werbung hier auch nicht sehe. Das sind doch nur Negativschlagzeilen.
Deutlich mehr Anhänger dürfte ihm das auch nicht bringen.
Fast jeder kennt ihn und wird somit auch schon eine Meinung zu dem Content haben.


----------



## Ein-Freund (17. September 2017)

> PewDiePie kann nun 90 Tage warten, bis der Copyright-Strike ausläuft, dann muss er aber auch einen Kurs über Copyright auf Youtube belegen


Soll er doch den Kurs machen, wenn das alles ist passt es doch.


----------



## Ancient-Dragon (17. September 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass YT sich traut ihn abzusägen.
> Aber mal abwarten...
> 
> 
> ...



Negativschlagzeilen sind das doch Heutzutage schon fast gar nicht mehr. 
Bei den "vielen ganz feinen Leuten", denen das gefallen wird, avanciert er dadurch ja wahrscheinlich noch zum "Vorkämpfer" für "Meinungsfreiheit".


----------



## KylRoy (17. September 2017)

Ich habe einmal ein halbes Video von diesem PauDieKuchen gesehen und halte ihn seitdem für einen Idioten.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Artes (18. September 2017)

Ich denke es wäre gut wenn die Sache nun mal Gerichtlich geklärt würde. Er hat vermutlich ohnehin so viel Verdient und ist so bekannt das er sich den Schlagabtausch leisten könnte. Und eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit in der EU, immerhin ist er Schwede, könnte auch nicht schaden. Ich Persönlich finde es ja sehr fragwürdig ob die Entwickler überhaupt rechte an den Bildern eines Spiels haben. Immerhin Spielt der User und erschafft damit eben ein eigenständiges Werk, das zwar auf dem Spiel bassiert aber eben doch einzigartig ist. Klar kann man drüber streiten ob das bei jedem Spiel so ist oder wo die Grenze ist aber ganz allgemein würde es vermutlich sowohl Youtube als auch dem Urheberrecht gut tun wenn hier klar geregelt wird wie die Rechtslage ist. 
Selbst wenn entschieden wird das Lets Plays imom nicht gestattet sind führt das zu einer Verbesserung, den dann müssen die Firmen eben klar die erstellung des Lets Plays gestatten und die Gesetzt eben an die neuen Bedinungen angepasst werden. Das Urheberrecht ist nunmal weit älter als das Internet und die Digitalisierung und geht im Kern immernoch davon aus das eine Kopie mit Kosten verbunden ist und niemand etwas Kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. September 2017)

Natürlich haben sie die Rechte an ihrem *eigenen Spiel*, egal ob da jetzt jemand redet oder nicht.


----------



## Batze (18. September 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Natürlich haben sie die Rechte an ihrem *eigenen Spiel*, egal ob da jetzt jemand redet oder nicht.



Genauso sieht es aus.
Egal ob da so Mega Internet Kidi Star ist oder auch nicht. Vollkommen egal ob da jemand positiv berichtet oder anders rum. Die Rechte an einem Spiel liegen immer noch am Studio/Publisher.
Hier bei PCG und natürlich auch bei anderen die davon leben sieht es doch nicht anders aus. Ein falscher Bericht und schon hat es sich mit dem nächstem Pre Besuch.
Da muss man auch gar nichts verschweigen, ist nun mal überall so.
Und er hat eben mal einen Dummen Spruch gebracht, manno, das war rein  politisch natürlich nicht korrekt, aber kommt tausend mal in jedem Land zur gleichen Zeit vor.
Mal ein wenig den Ball flach halten. 
Er hat einen dummen allgemeinen Spruch gebracht der nicht schön ist, den aber sehr sehr viele einfach mal so genauso gebracht haben.
Diese ganze Aufbauscherei und wer da alles aus der Ecke gekrochen kommt ist doch viel schlimmer.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. September 2017)

Es gibt Unterschiede. Im Zuge einer journalistischen Berichterstattung, etwa einem Test, darfst du durchaus geschützte Inhalte zeigen. Allerdings fallen gerade Let's Plays sicher nicht darunter. Am Ende kommt es immer auf die eigene Schöpfungshöhe an und ob ein wenig selbst spielen und dabei reden ausreicht müsste halt tatsächlich ein Gericht klären, aktuell ist jedoch davon auszugehen, dass das nicht der Fall ist. 

Das Ganze wird noch komplizierter, wenn ein Spiel lizensierte Musikstücke enthält. Genau genommen müsste dann ein deutscher You Tuber / Streamer eine Gema Lizenz haben. Von der Problematik mit der grundsätzlichen Sendelizenz mal ganz abgesehen. Oder anders ausgedrückt, eigentlich bräuchten sich deutsche an YT, Twitch und Co. gar nicht beteiligen, weil sie eigentlich das alles gar nicht dürften. 

Hier sollten irgendwann (möglichst schnell) tatsächlich mal klare Regelungen geschaffen werden, um eine Rechtssicherheit zu bieten. Aktuell schweben die alle im komplett rechtsfreien Raum und sind von Wohl und Wehe sowohl von You Tube, Rechteinhabern, Gema und Landesmedienanstalten abhängig. Sollte z.B. die Abmahnanwälte der Musikindustrie die Streamer für sich entdecken wird es richtig lustig ...


----------



## Batze (18. September 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Doppelpost



Hast du auch wegen DP das Problem was ich ZAM gerade geschildert habe. KLICK
Denn genau dazu kommt es dann.


----------



## Promego (19. September 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/buffed/posts/10154725884375919?comment_id=10154733718905919


----------

